# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  "Tusev"

## Mihkkal

I'm a native speaker of Norsk, and I've never heard the word before...  ::  
It sounds strange, even for a very strange dialect it would be strange.
"Welcome" in Norwegian is "Velkommen" as in Danish (in Swedish: V

----------

hei jeg er fra colombia, jeg vil gjerne a l

----------

